# PAIN UPPER RIGHT QUADRANT



## 23438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone have pain tucked under right side of ribs, especially bad in morning on getting out of bed?. Also tightness in right rib area and excessive gas. Pain is generally relieved by passing gas or BM, but pain will return to the same area. HAve had gallbladder removed some time ago. alSO QUITE BAD BLOATING PAIN IMMEDIATELY AFTER EATING THAT IS RELEIVED AFTER PASSING GAS?


----------



## 23438 (Apr 4, 2005)

forgot to add also have boouts of d and c but sometimes no real change in appearance of BM. Please help Doctors have told me to go away and stop worrying it is IBS but this time the symptoms seem worse, but no weight loss or blood in BM's. I think I just need to know if these symptoms are experienced by other IBSer's.PLease help. Thank you


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Hon,If you look out there on this website I have the exact same thing on a daily basis and I pretty much complain about it everyday because it helps to relieve me.I suffer from severe and I mean severe anxiety. My anxiety has caused my IBS and in return I get depressed.My symptoms are as follows:Started when I was 20 or 21 - Began as an occassional bad gassy cramp.When I hit 24 and 25 I would stay up all night with severe gas that would keep me up all night with huge farts. I ended up in the ER a few times and they told me I had heartburn and gasritis and maybe colitis. I think they were guessing..who knows.Anyway, this is the worse I've been. Since the birth of my son last January I've been experiencing regular bouts of the following:a.) BAD BAD CRAMPS that are sometimes and sometimes not relieved by going potty.b.) Sharp pains on either side of my upper GI areac.) Achey dull pains under my ribs (both sides sometimes only one side just depends)...these pains go into my back too sometimesd.) Constipation/Diahrreae.) Explosive movementsf.) Fatigueg.) headaches sometimesh.) lump in throat soemtimesi.) chest pains sometimesj.) belly aches...nauseak.) Horrible menstration crampingSo as you see I have a number of symptoms and at times I am worried about dying. Do you get that too? Are you thinking you have cancer or something?My doctor told me to quit coffee, cigs and greesy foods. It's all hard to give up on it all. I would like to quit smoking asap...that's the hardest.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Hon,If you look out there on this website I have the exact same thing on a daily basis and I pretty much complain about it everyday because it helps to relieve me.I suffer from severe and I mean severe anxiety. My anxiety has caused my IBS and in return I get depressed.My symptoms are as follows:Started when I was 20 or 21 - Began as an occassional bad gassy cramp.When I hit 24 and 25 I would stay up all night with severe gas that would keep me up all night with huge farts. I ended up in the ER a few times and they told me I had heartburn and gasritis and maybe colitis. I think they were guessing..who knows.Anyway, this is the worse I've been. Since the birth of my son last January I've been experiencing regular bouts of the following:a.) BAD BAD CRAMPS that are sometimes and sometimes not relieved by going potty.b.) Sharp pains on either side of my upper GI areac.) Achey dull pains under my ribs (both sides sometimes only one side just depends)...these pains go into my back too sometimesd.) Constipation/Diahrreae.) Explosive movementsf.) Fatigueg.) headaches sometimesh.) lump in throat soemtimesi.) chest pains sometimesj.) belly aches...nauseak.) Horrible menstration crampingSo as you see I have a number of symptoms and at times I am worried about dying. Do you get that too? Are you thinking you have cancer or something?My doctor told me to quit coffee, cigs and greesy foods. It's all hard to give up on it all. I would like to quit smoking asap...that's the hardest.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Panic ye not - I have the same thing only in the upper and lower left quadrant - again, relieved by passing gas (from whatever end!!) and I think thats the key don't you - these little "pockets" are notoriously bad as this is where the colon changes direction - pull up a piccie of the colon and have a peek (sorry not technical enough to do this for you) but it is a classic trouble spot.Hope you feel better soonSue, Manchester


----------



## 21805 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yup, I get pain in the upper right quadrant all the time. Sometimes it is so bad that my ribs are literally sore to the touch. It feels like somebody punched me in the ribs and they're bruised. Then usually the next day or so, the soreness is all gone. It comes and goes with no real pattern. Sometimes it's present with gas and bloating. Sometimes it's just the extreme soreness with no other symptoms. Ain't IBS FUN FUN FUN?!?!


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Guys,sheilas or whatever, just except it! you aint got anything sinister! Just a bad set of plumbing thats all! Sometimes you`ll go all week with the flamin` pains in a certain spot & so you think "this is it , the big C has finally got me" but it aint! Go down to the local, have a few drinks & watch those symptoms disappear.!They may come back tomorrow, but then you will know for sure they are spasms thats all! yeah, rotten bloody spasms that make your life hell in the sober light of day! So relaxation is the clue! Peppermint capsules to relax the gut, meditation, valerian, scullcap, & chamomile teas, cannabis cookies, but please give up the smokes! That is really asking for trouble!Lie on your back & do the clockwise massage on your abdomen that I told you about. You can use your fingertips quite heavily to break up the gas pockets, but try & follow your colon all the way round. Think of it as that highway, but now with police directing the traffic,& tow-trucks taking away the breakdowns & clearing the bad spots !


----------



## 23438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your support. I hope that one day I may be able to return the favour


----------



## 23438 (Apr 4, 2005)

THank yopu so much for all your support I hope that one day I may be able to return the favour


----------



## 23226 (May 20, 2005)

This theme has been very helpful for me as I have the same sort of symptoms.The only difference is that I can feel a very tender spot under my right rib when i have a "flare up".This is only on standing. When the doc examines me when lying I feel no tenderness. Is it all stress related? Things seemed fairly ok till my dear mum died 10 days ago. Now I can "touch" the tenderness when I press on my right side. As with all, petrified I have something "nasty". This has been going on for some time.Regards to all


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

Snake - your a bloody star - this massage technique has been brill!! and your analogy to traffic really makes sense.Sue, Manchester


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

I finally helped someone in IBSers, & it makes me feel great. Thanks for your words.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Yes, it has helped me too. Thank you. Now, I'm totally into massaging..I actually went out and bought a book.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have a lot of company with this right side pain I see, all of you have described mhy pain to a T... I worry about dying, cancer, etc,itis so hard to believe that all this pain and misery is from IBS and the Einstein doctors cannot do a damn thing about it!!! Well , I guess I will just go sit and suffer and please do not say it... I have tried it all ,, diet , pills, exercise, test upon test..all useless.


----------



## 23438 (Apr 4, 2005)

Also any one get pains upper right side when bending over. It is as if the colon is tight or full up?


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Padrona, my ribs are sore to the touch too. Is this IBS? I have a dull ache under the ribs but the outside of the ribs are always sore to the touch. I get full quick when I eat and I have had numerous tests that were normal. The doctor said I must have IBS. I don't have reflux but it always feels like I have a lump in my throat. Some days I have five BMs and other days none. I'm still trying to figure out what will help me.


----------



## 23089 (Jun 27, 2006)

I had colicky extreme pain that kept me up at night rolling on the floor -- later diagnosed as gall stones by ultrasound. I avoided it by learning to belch when I felt the pain soon after eating (espeially when I put one meal ontop of another one (the sign I need to belch was a dull right quadrant ache). By leaning left at the waist and stomping my left foot I have been able to belch the gas that was causing the excruciating pain later that night.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

Intestinal pain must also be considered as a cause of abdominal or right upper quadrant pain. The right side of the large intestine lies in close proximity to the liver, and the transverse colon lies in the middle of the abdomen (see figure 1). Therefore, abdominal and right upper quadrant pain may be due to spasms of the intestines. This symptom, which is characteristic of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), is often mistakenly attributed to the liver. IBS is a benign digestive disorder, which most commonly occurs among young women, but it can also occur in men and older women. The symptoms of IBS, such as abdominal pain and cramping, bloating, and excessive gas, are often successfully treated with anticholinergic medications such as Librax or Donnatal, when combined with dietary restrictions and stress reduction. A colonoscopy (a flexible tube with a light at the end used to visualize the large intestine) may need to be performed in situations in which abdominal pain does not abate and remains unexplained.I get it everyday the same symptoms as you and have had every test under the moon its just good old ibs lowering your stress will help alot in your symtoms but they will always come and go!!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have had IBS for sometime (40 years), I have come to the conclusion that colon pain can occur in many different places. At one time or another, I have had pain and cramping all over my abdominal area. IBS is not an easy thing to deal with, but stressing out and worry don't make it any easier to deal with. It is so easy to become negative and be concerned about cancer, etc. Don't let you IBS symptoms and attacks get to you in this way. When you have a bad attack, try to remember that it will pass and you will feel better. If you have gone through the tests and there is nothing else wrong, realize that IBS is responsible for your digestive problems.After so many years, I have learned to deal with my attacks. I have plenty of bad days, but I will NOT let IBS rule my life! Right now I am sitting here rubbing my tummy, because it hurts, but I know that tomorrow or the next day, I will feel better. Keep focusing on that and you will feel better. Much







to you all.


----------

